# Spring creek round 2!



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Picked up on them where I left off yesterday haha! And I was only there an hour and a half!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice! I haven't hit the creek since November. It's hard to leave solid numbers of crappie to go catch whites, I'm sure everybody will be out this weekend so I will probably just stick to the crappie.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> Nice! I haven't hit the creek since November. It's hard to leave solid numbers of crappie to go catch whites, I'm sure everybody will be out this weekend so I will probably just stick to the crappie.


I found some big crappie! Going after them asap!


----------



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

Roughly how deep is the stretch you are fishing?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fishing from the bank? I may take the kayak out there this weekend.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I wear waders


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

KRA79 said:


> Roughly how deep is the stretch you are fishing?


4-8ft


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Questions is there any bank fishing for a guy confined to a wheelchairThanksTroutless


----------



## KLM (Jan 21, 2016)

troutless said:


> Questions is there any bank fishing for a guy confined to a wheelchairThanksTroutless


Don't think so, at least at Jesse Jones that I can see.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

KLM thanks for your response .


----------



## steveanson (Feb 10, 2014)

SwineAssassiN said:


> I wear waders


Assassin - what location do you launch at? Also Is there access to Spring Creek at various locations?

Thanks for a great thread...Matt


----------

